# Barry Bond, steroids + endorsed supplements



## mrhnau (Mar 7, 2006)

Just saw this about Bonds. Its a long read, but if you have any interest in baseball, its worthwhile! Quite interesting. What suprised me the most was his attitude that was reported. Apparently this information has some degree of credibility...

also in steroid news, I noticed this.
Seems a bit odd... I just can't see a professional team distributing drugs, even if legal.. I guess thats just me though!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 7, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> I just can't see a professional team distributing drugs, even if legal.. I guess thats just me though!


 
I may have missed it but I saw no mention of drugs...supplements, yes, but not drugs.

I'm not to keen on the agreement with EAS, they have good products but the company reputation was damaged by the actions of it's owner.

The major pro American sports still don't have their act together on this subject...


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 7, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> I may have missed it but I saw no mention of drugs...supplements, yes, but not drugs.
> 
> I'm not to keen on the agreement with EAS, they have good products but the company reputation was damaged by the actions of it's owner.
> 
> The major pro American sports still don't have their act together on this subject...


 
Ditto - I think they are just like distributing the over the counter stuff that the guys buy all the time anywyas, but now they willl know that the stuff won't have them run a foul the drug testing.  NFL does the same thing.


----------



## Brian Jones (Mar 11, 2006)

There is a great excerpt on a book on Bonds and steroids in the current issue of Sports Illustrated. Good read.   I beleive the bok is called Game of Shadows, due out at the end of this month.  Bonds, of course, has said he has no interest in reading it.

Brian Jones


----------



## still learning (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello, There is so much proof that he use steroids and other supplements and he will not admit it.......gory and fame was all he wanted.

He will still end up in the baseball hall of fame because testing didn't begin until last year.

But there is still the mental game part too? ..to be successful.....?

I do not approve of the way he got here as a great home run hitter? Unfair to those who did not use enhancing drugs..........Aloha


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 13, 2006)

It's sad to see what has transpired.  Even before the big stink, he was still a pretty good power hitter, and had great speed, being a consistent 30-30 man year in and year out.  Back in "those days," 30 HR's a year was outstanding...

Even if we take away these last few tainted years of his, he was still arguably, one of the best all-around players in the game.  Based on those years, he would still deserve a shot at the Hall of Fame.  However, with the stench of these last few years lingering around, that would make many a voter overlook the genuine past.  

He has nobody to blame for his situation, except for himself.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 13, 2006)

> I'm not to keen on the agreement with EAS, they have good products but the company reputation was damaged by the actions of it's owner.


 
Kind of off topic, but what were those actions.  I hadn't heard anything bad about EAS before.


The thing about Bonds is that everyone knew that he was using before the steriod thing became so big.  Same with those other guys, you don't increase at that level that much that fast unless there is some vitamin S involved.


----------

